# Sage DB - now on to tamper



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for educating me on the DB and dose yesterday boys..... I've now moved on to Tamper:

I was determined to keep with the stock double basket after my dosing education though last night when I got in I tested the stock tamper with the stock basket...... quite a gap around the edges, so I reluctantly got out the 58.4mm motta and tested that.

I say reluctant because I really like the cubby hole with the magnet..... though I think @joey24dirt might be able to fix that problem for me ;-)

Anyway the motta had less of a gap when placing it in the basket - so I tried it with the VST 18g....... a perfect fit. Like a piston in a cylinder.

So - the VST basket walls are slightly different to the stock Sage..... hmmm when they say precision maybe they mean the walls too.

Anyone else found this?

I really wanted to use stock baskets though it seems there's a very slight angle on the walls - unlike the VST


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

If you measure up I can come up with something to fit your motta mate


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

I have just checked mine and have found the same.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> If you measure up I can come up with something to fit your motta mate


Thanks Joey - I'll send you both tampers if that's ok - so you can see first hand how the sage one shaped and size of the magnet etc


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Craig-R872 said:


> I have just checked mine and have found the same.


Cheers Craig - do you use a 58.4 tamper now then?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Thanks Joey - I'll send you both tampers if that's ok - so you can see first hand how the sage one shaped and size of the magnet etc


Awesome mate yeah send them over.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes. Motta 58.4



kennyboy993 said:


> Cheers Craig - do you use a 58.4 tamper now then?


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Probably need a stronger magnet as the sage tamper is pretty light in comparison. You dont want it falling out and damaging the drip tray.



joey24dirt said:


> Awesome mate yeah send them over.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Craig-R872 said:


> Probably need a stronger magnet as the sage tamper is pretty light in comparison. You dont want it falling out and damaging the drip tray.


Yeah I was thinking that, although I did do a test with my dtp and it was ok with a motta


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Which exact 18g VST basket have you got and does it require any modification to fit in the DB portafilter. Is it the ridgeless e61 58mm one?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

mctrials23 said:


> Which exact 18g VST basket have you got and does it require any modification to fit in the DB portafilter. Is it the ridgeless e61 58mm one?


Yes it is - no mods required


----------

